# Milan: tutti recuperati. Tranne Messias.



## admin (6 Novembre 2021)

Come dichiarato da Pioli in conferenza, i giocatori sono tutti recuperati. Tranne Messias, che tornerà dopo la sosta

*Le dichiarazioni QUI -*) https://www.milanworld.net/threads/...ter-tutte-le-dichiarazioni-6-novembre.109318/


----------



## princeps (6 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come dichiarato da Pioli in conferenza, i giocatori sono tutti recuperati. Tranne Messias, che tornerà dopo la sosta
> 
> *Le dichiarazioni QUI -*) https://www.milanworld.net/threads/...ter-tutte-le-dichiarazioni-6-novembre.109318/


Tranne Messias e MAIGNAN


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (6 Novembre 2021)

Sto Messias un vero pacco


----------



## The P (6 Novembre 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Sto Messias un vero pacco


Aveva saltato per infortunio 5 gorni negli ultimi 3 anni.

Siamo noi che facciamo il pacco. Tutti che si rompono male.


----------



## Simo98 (6 Novembre 2021)

Dopo la sosta ci sarà la seconda ondata di infortuni


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Novembre 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Sto Messias un vero pacco


Vedrai che farà bene, praticamente in carriera non aveva mai avuto nulla e ovviamente dove gli capitano i primi problemi ? al Milan. Un classico della sfiga


----------



## ilPresidente (6 Novembre 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Vedrai che farà bene, praticamente in carriera non aveva mai avuto nulla e ovviamente dove gli capitano i primi problemi ? al Milan. Un classico della sfiga



troppi classici eventi al Milan 
Troppe coincidenze, non pensi?


----------



## ilPresidente (6 Novembre 2021)

Possibile che così tanti giocatori abbiano problemi da noi?

concordi Lollo che le cose possono essere solo due:
Scegliamo male fisicamente i giocatori
C’è un problema VERO nello staff atletico medico


----------



## Marcex7 (6 Novembre 2021)

Abbiamo ancora domani.Questa notte qualcosa succederà di sicuro


----------



## Djici (6 Novembre 2021)

ilPresidente ha scritto:


> Possibile che così tanti giocatori abbiano problemi da noi?
> 
> concordi Lollo che le cose possono essere solo due:
> Scegliamo male fisicamente i giocatori
> C’è un problema VERO nello staff atletico medico


Tranquillo tanto c'è Milan Lab.
Qualche allenamento nelle vasche di sabbia e poi tutto andrà bene


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come dichiarato da Pioli in conferenza, i giocatori sono tutti recuperati. Tranne Messias, che tornerà dopo la sosta
> 
> *Le dichiarazioni QUI -*) https://www.milanworld.net/threads/...ter-tutte-le-dichiarazioni-6-novembre.109318/


recuperati per modo dii dire. ci sono parecchi soggetti vhr probabilmente non sono per niente in condizione.
diaz e rebic in particolare.
vediamo domani.


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Novembre 2021)

ilPresidente ha scritto:


> troppi classici eventi al Milan
> Troppe coincidenze, non pensi?





ilPresidente ha scritto:


> Possibile che così tanti giocatori abbiano problemi da noi?
> 
> concordi Lollo che le cose possono essere solo due:
> Scegliamo male fisicamente i giocatori
> C’è un problema VERO nello staff atletico medico


Sai cos'è che poi vai a vedere e la media di tutte le squadre italiane ( tranne l'inter dove son 2 anni che sono tutti fatti di amantio ) è di 4 infortuni muscolari da inizio anno. 
Noi sicuramente abbiamo un problema dovuto agli allenamenti, vanno sempre a mille anche li ( credimi  ) , ma poi numeri alla mano la nostra situazione non è molto distante dalla media. 

Parlerei di particolare sfortuna piuttosto che come sempre trovare un qualcuno da mettere in croce. 
Vai a vedere i giocatori uno per uno e guarda che infortuni hanno avuto.


----------



## Pit96 (6 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come dichiarato da Pioli in conferenza, i giocatori sono tutti recuperati. Tranne Messias, che tornerà dopo la sosta
> 
> *Le dichiarazioni QUI -*) https://www.milanworld.net/threads/...ter-tutte-le-dichiarazioni-6-novembre.109318/



Tornano tutti prima della sosta per poi infortunarsi nelle rispettive nazionali o in allenamento a Milanello.


----------



## ilPresidente (6 Novembre 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Sai cos'è che poi vai a vedere e la media di tutte le squadre italiane ( tranne l'inter dove son 2 anni che sono tutti fatti di amantio ) è di 4 infortuni muscolari da inizio anno.
> Noi sicuramente abbiamo un problema dovuto agli allenamenti, vanno sempre a mille anche li ( credimi  ) , ma poi numeri alla mano la nostra situazione non è molto distante dalla media.
> 
> Parlerei di particolare sfortuna piuttosto che come sempre trovare un qualcuno da mettere in croce.
> Vai a vedere i giocatori uno per uno e guarda che infortuni hanno avuto.



grazie per il parere. 
come sai dai miei post non sono negativo verso la gestione del Milan, anzi il contrario.

non voglio trovare il colpevole. Vorrei essere rassicurato che certi errori di valutazione non si ripeteranno.
Avevamo e abbiamo bisogno di aiuto sulla fascia destra e sia Florenzi che Messias hanno avuto problemi, diversi ma ci sono stati. Castillejo non può giocare con continuità ma per mancate opportunità é rimasto.
Giroud fa il suo, ci mancherebbe. In Pellegri confidavo molto e speravo che finalmente avesse risolto i problemi. Invece ha giocato pochissimo. Troppo poco visti Ibra, Giroud e Rebic infortunati.

tre acquisti con problemi fisici di lunga risoluzione non vanno bene. Concordi?

poi, fornisco il massimo sostegno al Milan e giudico positivo il momento, ma dobbiamo essere obiettivi sulle cose da migliorare così come siamo entusiasti per le prestazioni


----------



## pazzomania (6 Novembre 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Vedrai che farà bene, praticamente in carriera non aveva mai avuto nulla e ovviamente dove gli capitano i primi problemi ? al Milan. Un classico della sfiga


Quando farà bene?

Non vedrà più il campo questo da febbraio


----------



## Giangy (6 Novembre 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Sto Messias un vero pacco


Messias come Pellegri, per ora sono più misteri che giocatori.


----------



## emamilan99 (6 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come dichiarato da Pioli in conferenza, i giocatori sono tutti recuperati. Tranne Messias, che tornerà dopo la sosta
> 
> *Le dichiarazioni QUI -*) https://www.milanworld.net/threads/...ter-tutte-le-dichiarazioni-6-novembre.109318/


bene, leao e saele hanno bisogno di rifiatare


----------



## Viulento (6 Novembre 2021)

Di solito Messias torna a pasqua.


----------



## Now i'm here (6 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come dichiarato da Pioli in conferenza, i giocatori sono tutti recuperati. Tranne Messias, che tornerà dopo la sosta
> 
> *Le dichiarazioni QUI -*) https://www.milanworld.net/threads/...ter-tutte-le-dichiarazioni-6-novembre.109318/


finalmente si torna a respirare, non siamo più così in emergenza. 

il problema è che florenzi, rebic e ballo tourè avranno una tenuta fisica di 1 tempo massimo, credo. 

messias boh, sembra caduto in un buco nero. 
ora che torna siamo a dicembre...


----------



## uolfetto (6 Novembre 2021)

ilPresidente ha scritto:


> grazie per il parere.
> come sai dai miei post non sono negativo verso la gestione del Milan, anzi il contrario.
> 
> non voglio trovare il colpevole. Vorrei essere rassicurato che certi errori di valutazione non si ripeteranno.
> ...





Giangy ha scritto:


> Messias come Pellegri, per ora sono più misteri che giocatori.


Ma guardate che Pellegri non gioca perchè non c'è spazio nel ruolo, per problemi avrà saltato un paio di partite. Cioè per essere Pellegri con il suo storico e per essere al Milan è sorprendentemente sano fino adesso.


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Novembre 2021)

ilPresidente ha scritto:


> grazie per il parere.
> come sai dai miei post non sono negativo verso la gestione del Milan, anzi il contrario.
> 
> non voglio trovare il colpevole. Vorrei essere rassicurato che certi errori di valutazione non si ripeteranno.
> ...


Concordo, ma avranno modo di rifarsi vedrai.


----------



## Trumpusconi (6 Novembre 2021)

Quindi al momento abbiamo fuori Maignan Plizzari e Messias.
Direi che ci avremmo fatto la firma per arrivare al derby in queste condizioni (peccato per la squalifica a theo) 

Dopo la sosta dovremmo avere fuori solo i due portieri per circa un mese ancora, se nessuno si sbriciola durante la pausa. Molto bene.


----------



## Jino (6 Novembre 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Vedrai che farà bene, praticamente in carriera non aveva mai avuto nulla e ovviamente dove gli capitano i primi problemi ? al Milan. Un classico della sfiga


C'è da dire che è arrivato in condizioni atletiche imbarazzanti, altrimenti non si spiega un mese di preparazione personalizzata. Io non sono cosi stupito da tutti questi problemi se è arrivato veramente in quelle condizioni.


----------



## Jino (6 Novembre 2021)

ilPresidente ha scritto:


> Possibile che così tanti giocatori abbiano problemi da noi?
> 
> concordi Lollo che le cose possono essere solo due:
> Scegliamo male fisicamente i giocatori
> C’è un problema VERO nello staff atletico medico



Quasi tutti gli infortuni sono dovuti al caso, dai. 

Quattro positivi al covid, nessun'altra squadra come noi.
Infortuni traumatici: Maignan, Giroud, Bakayoko, Florenzi (problema pregresso).
Muscolari: Kessie (potremmo discutere delle olimpiadi), Ibra (potremmo discutere dell'età, Krunic (nazionale), Kjaer, Castillejo, Calabria, Messias. 

Francamente escluso eventi sfortunati vedo una percentuale di infortuni in linea con una squadra che gioca ogni tre giorni. Per me siamo stati solamente dannatamente sfortunati.


----------



## sampapot (7 Novembre 2021)

sarà anche sfortuna, ma sono 2 anni che andiamo avanti con un numero di assenti (covid, infortuni, squalifiche) nettamente al di sopra della media...e all'inter invece tutti presenti...io un'idea me la sono fatta


----------

